# Fave part of a rat?



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Am sure a thread like this has been around before, but what is your fave part of a rat?

Mine def is their little spindly feet! [hind feet] they look kinda creepy, but sooooooooooooo cute at the same time!!! I'm even considering getting a tat of their foot prints [i know a few of you have this already am sure!]

;D;D;D


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

The hands! Definitely the hands! They're so tiny and eerily human-like, and I LOVE watching them pick stuff up or push stuff away. My favorite is when Luna's done with kisses but she wants to stay by my face, she'll just stick her hand out and push my lips away and turn her face, like she's saying, "Enough mommy. People can see!" They're just so funny and cute! squee!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I think their hands are my favorite part too! I love when they're getting something mushy to eat (baby food, yogurt, etc) and they end up stepping in it, and then they lick it right off thir palms. Adorable! I also love their little noses, especially when they wiggle around as they sniff. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zero (Apr 12, 2013)

Hands and Noses. Noses more then hands, they are just too cute and kissable. Though I love to see those little hands work on whatever they have. I love when they grab my finger with their hands just about adorable.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

There tails are my favourite part! The way they use them to balance is so cute! I am planning on getting my boys paws tattoo'd on my wrist or behind my ear soon  I just love the thought of having them with me all the time  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Their hands/feet are cute but I love their little faces! The noses and twitchyness! And when they yawn its the cutest omggg


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I would love to have a little rat pawprint tattoo, I've thought about it many times in the past but I have a very low pain threshold so haven't tried going through with it. I love their little hands, pretty much what Rumy said; picking stuff up, pushing it about, grabbing hold of my face, they're so human-like in a way. I also love their little tummies! Their soulful, trusting, inquisitve eyes always melt my heart too. Hmm, can the whole rat be my favourite part? Lol.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Haha I have a low pain threshold but tattoos have never really bothered me, also there is numbing cream available  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Their back feet creeped me out when I first got rats... They look like mutated human feet. XD I'm over that now, since I'm used to it after six months of having rats.

I love their little human-like hands! I love seeing them use their hands in such human-like ways. It's amazing!

Their tails are pretty cool, though not very pretty when dirty. XD I love when I have a rat on my arm or shoulder and I feel them using their tail to keep a hold of my neck or something. Definitely not my favorite part to look at, but still... their tail is pretty awesome.

Since someone mentioned rat yawns... I LOVE RAT YAWNS. It's like the best thing ever. They stretch out a hand when they yawn and it's so stinkin' adorable... The face they make... Oh, so much cuteness... When I first saw a rat yawn in real life, I freaked out over the cuteness. And I don't do that... ever. Nothing can compare to how adorable rat yawns are. Nothing. Ever.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I just adore the yawning big arm-stretch they do, I call it 'doing a Freddie Mercury' haha.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes! I love their yawns and stretchies! Especially how when it's a really good one almost all of their body mass moves up to their chest. I always say they're going 'roid raged.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes their stretches!!! Love it. I love their little ears. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Hands for sure!


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Hands, feet, and butts!! I love that little spot just above the base of the tail - so cute<3


----------



## kathy1898 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes the hands are big for me too. I love those little twitching noses too.


----------



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

I love their whiskers, their hands but...their little tongues too! When they yawn it's just---awwwww!


----------



## kathy1898 (Feb 25, 2013)

Opheliona said:


> I love their whiskers, their hands but...their little tongues too! When they yawn it's just---awwwww!


Oh yes!!! The tongues!! Totally like a human tongue too...just tiny. I wish it was big enough to kiss! hahahaha.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Hehe, I thought I was going to get the awkward silence for mentioning that their tongues & tails are my favorite, but it's been mentioned already!  I absolutely love when Garnet licks me. I call them her kisses! And for some reason, I just love to run my fingers down her tail. It's very calming to me...


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Another vote for tongues! And bellies, feet, noses, bums


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I just love it when they curl their tails around my wrist, or when they pick up their tails in their little hands to wash them! Squeeeee.

I so love being in the company of people who love and squee over rats as much as I do without thinking I'm weird, haha.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Teeth i love it when they're in the cage looking up at me showing me their teeth. 
Hands cute little furry hands. 
Tails at first they were gross now i like them. I twirl them around my fingers i like feeling them grab on. 
Nose/whiskers omg so cute sometimes i think they tickle me on purpose with their little whiskers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieKisses (Apr 16, 2013)

I would definitely have to say mine is a tie between the rat yawns, the feet/hands, as well as the tail. I just can't get enough!


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

Tails! I love all tails, especially long tails..So rats tails i find irresistible <3


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

well, for me it depends on the rat. On my rat Sinna, my favorite part was her wide eyes. On my rat Smidge, it was her siamese nose. But overall, my favorite part of a rat is their noses which are always getting into trouble. Or their tiny ears. I can't decide... : )


----------



## Lilin-Child (Apr 21, 2013)

I love their little ears and tails. also the way their noses wiggle.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Not exactly part of their body, but I feel I must add that I absolutely adore it when any rat runs. You know, that hop/pounce-running they do. Especially when they are fleeing with something they aren't supposed to have. It is incredible.

Example: (not my rat)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z3ukAu4vIg


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

Omg! I just lol'd SO HARD at that video!! My favorite part is probably noses and feets

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

I love their little noses and their little tongues when they lick us, I love how tickley they feel when they run up and down my back and my legs. I love how they look right at us in the eye. I've had a couple pets that didnt look me straight in the eye and my rats do and I like that  I love how they have different personalities, I love how they like to explore and climb


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Not exactly part of a rat, but when they're asleep I can barely stand the cuteness! Omg, there aren't too many things cuter than a sleeping rat. I like their brains! Jeez, these critters are smart!


----------



## ilovemyboys (Apr 11, 2013)

ears <3 i love rubbing them between my fingers while their having a snack,


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

i love the ears  and their dog Iike personalitys. I just love rats full stop lol


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha that video is so cute!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

